# Making cat toys with catnip



## Araushnee (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi,

I would like to make cat toys and sell them. However, I have no clue as to how much catnip I am allowed to put in them legally. I notice that cat toys from stores have a very small amount of catnip and I've never had a cat that liked store bought stuff that much. They allways loved my hand made toys that were filled with a lot of quality catnip. I also mixed mint in with the catnip sometimes since they go crazy over mint too, due to it being a relative of catnip. So I'm also sort of curious about mixing small amounts of mint in with some toys.

I have no clue as to where to find any legal information on this matter. I'd appreciate it, if someone could at least point me in the direction to find this information. The only information I got from googling was the amount of catnip that toys are made with (which is either a teaspoon or a tablespoon), and that is not what I'm looking for.

I remeber back in the early 90's a lady was selling catnip sock toys that she made and it had a ton of catnip, but they may have laws now, I don't know.

Thanks:wolfie


----------



## Flauros (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess it depends on exactly where you live, but to the best of my knowledge there aren't any legal regulations on catnip in the US. It should obviously be food safe (so like, not coated in pesticides or something) but catnip isn't a drug or a restricted substance, it's just another type of mint and it's harmless. I even have a few cat toys stuffed 100% with catnip flakes, and there must be at least two cups of the stuff inside the largest ones. 

That said, unless you grow some unusually potent catnip, my experience is that most catnip-filled toys go stale quickly... using a teaspoon or a tablespoon isn't likely to make a huge difference in the long run. I would just pick an amount that seems appropriate for the size of the toy.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Catnip is not a controlled substance, you could put in as much as you want. Cats aren't going to OD on it.

Stores don't have a lot in them because they're cheap. 

I have no idea about mint. I wouldn't add it. I think it'd dilute the catnip, which most cats respond to the strongest. Mint may or may not get a reaction out of cats, but it isn't the same thing, only in the same family, so I'd just avoid it.


----------



## Araushnee (Dec 10, 2012)

Yea, I live in the US. I guess the reason why I'm not finding any information is because there is no regulation. I'm just paranoid, and want to make sure its OK.

Thanks


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I don’t think I’ve ever seen it for sale by itself. Is it sold at regular pet stores?
I was told that my cat tree had it in it and all 5 of my cats were all over it all the time. Now only two of the cats regularly use it and I’m assuming the cat nip has worn-out. Does that happen and could I just rub more on it to renew it?


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

AdoptAnAngel said:


> Builder, you can definitely just sprinkle some onto the cat tree. I sprinkle it onto their cat scratcher bench and they love it! One of my cats loves eating it, too. They sell it in every pet store I've ever been in and they also sell this kind at the Dollar Tree. I also use it to stuff one of their toys.


Oh wow, thank you so much. I had no idea, but I'm going to make a point to go out tomorrow and pick some up. Thanks again.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Someone on here posted a video about making a catnip toy using 4" x 7" piece of fleece material. They used about a teaspoon of catnip. Then you were to roll the material up and tie it in a knot. (I'm going to try doing this this weekend).

So a teaspoon is probably enough.


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I find catnip-stuffed toys tend to lose their potency pretty quick. If you get a jar and half fill it with catnip, you can "pickle" the toys in it and keep the strong smell. I keep a few toys permanently in the jar so they're always nice and cat nippy lol  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

You can grow catnip fairly easily although like other mints, it will take over your garden so grow it in a container. You can then dry it or let your cats eat it. Do use organic soil and organic seeds if you plan on letting your cats nibble on it.
Ritz has no reaction to catnip, unfortunately, although she usually loves to eat cat grass.
And yeah Carmel is right: the reason you don't find a lot of cat nip in toys is because the manufacturer is cheap.


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

Yuki'sMum said:


> I find catnip-stuffed toys tend to lose their potency pretty quick. If you get a jar and half fill it with catnip, you can "pickle" the toys in it and keep the strong smell. I keep a few toys permanently in the jar so they're always nice and cat nippy lol


Great idea, I have to try that!! 

and OP, like other said I'm pretty sure there isn't a regulation on how much. I've bought some homemade cat toys at shopping fairs and local pet stores, and they're pretty much stuffed entirely with catnip. I would recommend using a kind of canvas-like material though. I bought one toy that was made with a really thin cotton fabric and it broke apart pretty quickly. 

Be sure to post what you make! Cant wait to see


----------

